# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  شهد الحروف مولع نار ....!!!

## سودان المريخ

*شهد الحروف د/ نشأت نبيل

الرجرجة والدهماء يريدون أن يكمموا أفواه الشرفاء ....

سيفشل ... لا تحاسبوا جماهيرهم .. فقبل أن تحاسبوا جماهيرهم حاسبوا هذه الدولة التي سمحت لهذه المجموعة أن تتحرك فى شوارع الخرطوم وتصل إلى مكتب صحيفة الزعيم وتعتدي على العامين بها ... أين نحن هل نحن فى الصومال .. هل نحن فى العرق .... أم أفغانستان ... أين الأمن ورجال الشرطة.. أم الشرطة وجدت لحماية الدولة فقط أما المواطن فلا داعي له من الأصل ، من تحرك فى شوارع الخرطوم أمس مجموعه كبيره وليس فرد ، أين كاميرات أمن ولاية الخرطوم والتي تم نشرها فى الشوارع تخترق خصوصيتنا ، هذا المشروع الذي كلف ملاين الدولارات من أموال محمد أحمد المغلوب على أمره .... هل فقد المواطن السوداني أمنه حتى فى مكانه عمله ، يا حكومة السودان ،،، انتبهي .. وخذي العبر ... والعاقل من اتعظ بغيره .
■· لا تغضبوا يا جماهير المريخ، أنتم صفوة لا تنزلوا من مستواكم (العالي) إلى مستواهم (الداني)، مستوى الرجرجة والدهماء، لا تنزلوا بتفكيركم إلى مستوى الرعاع..... الرعاع عندما يفقدون المنطق ودفع الحجة بالحجة ، والمنطق بالمنطق ، والكلمة بالكلمة ، يستخدمون لغة العضلات ، وإذا رأيت شخص يستخدم لغة الأيدي بدل الحوار...فأعلم حينها أنه فقد المنطق والعقل، فهذا هو جمهورهم فاقد للعقل والمنطق، جمهور مغيب بأمر الصحافة الزرقاء، جمهور جاهل لا يعرف الفرق بين الحق والباطل، جمهور يسقى من "الوهم" ثمانون عاماً ويعتقد فى كل عام بأن العام القادم لهم فيه أمل كأس خارجي يغطى عورتهم ، جمهور يريد أن يحجب صوت الحق ، جمهور يريد أن يطمث حقيقة ناديهم (الراشي) والذي تعادل مع إنيمبا (بالرشوة) نعم بالرشوة ( وأتحداكم أنتم جميعاً وبما فيكم مجلس إدارتكم) أن تحيلوني إلى القضاء.
■· هل عرفتم ألان لماذا أطلقوا علينا لقب الصفوة ، ومن نعم الله عليكم أنه جعل فى هذه الأرض صفوة مثلكم ، ورجرجه ورعاع وشرذمة ودهماء، حتى تعرفوا الفرق بينكم وبين الدون، فاحمدا الله بعد كل صلاة بأنة أتى بكم ضمن الصفوة .
■· لا تطلبوا من جمهورهم بما لا يملكه، ، فكيف لكم أن تطالبوهم بالخلق والأخلاق ورئيسهم يشجع "إسرائيل" التي انتهكت عرضه وماله وفصلت السودان إلى دولتين من أجل أنه يكره المريخ ، كيف لكم أن تطالبوهم بالأخلاق الرياضية وكتابهم استباحوا "دم" زميلهم "أبو الهماشر" ، واحمقهم قال (ابعدوا الفتى من مجلس إدارة الهلال) وزعيمهم قال (انه جاسوس مستتر) ولم يراعوا أخلاق الزمالة فماذا تتوقعون من مشجعيهم .
■· كنا نتوقع من الرجرجة والدهماء والرعاع أن يسير بمسيرتهم هذا إلى ناديهم ويطالبوا مجلسهم بأن يظهر براءة الهلال ، يطالبوا كبيرهم بأن يقاضى الأهرام حتى يأخذ القانون مجراه ، ويبرئ القضاء البريء ويعاقب المخطئ ، وتظهر الحقيقة التي نبحث عنها جميعاً ، ولكنهم اختاروا أن يذهبوا إلى الزميلة "ألزعيم" وظنوا بأنهم يمكن بفعلتهم هذه أن يرهبونا ونقف من رحلة البحث عن الحقيقة ، نفس ما فعله مجلس أدارتهم فعله جمهورهم ، مجلسهم هدد كل من كتب عن فضيحتهم ونسى أن يهدد الأهرام ، وتبرا من "همشرى" ونسى أن ميشو متورط قبل همشرى ، وها هو جمهورهم استباح شوارع الخرطوم بمسيرته "الباطلة" فبدل أن يذهب إلى مجلسه يطالبه بإظهار حقيقة القضية ، ذهبوا إلى إلي صحيفة يهددوا كتابها من أجل أن يكمموا أفواه الشرفاء الذين يبحثون عن الحقيقة الغائبة .
■· وعلى الدولة أن تعي مسئوليتها اتجاه مواطنيها ، ما حدث أمس ناقوس خطر يدق على رؤوسنا جميعاً ، المريخ لديه جمهور (يغطى عين الشمس) ولكننا صفوة هذه البلد ، ولكن أن أجبرتنا الظروف أن نتعامل بلغة (الهمج) فبكل تأكيد نعلمها جديا ونعرف أن نسلك فى دروبها ، وجمهور الصفوة لا يقبل التعدي على رموزه وكتابه ، وأذكركم بغضبة الصفوة الأخيرة إبان مباراة كأس السودان الأخيرة، وأتمنى لا نجبر على سلك هذا الطريق.





ليبيا الثورة.




■· إذا الشّعْبُ يَوْمَاً أرَادَ الْحَيَـاةَ فَلا بُدَّ أنْ يَسْتَجِيبَ القَـدَر وَلا بُـدَّ لِلَّيـْلِ أنْ يَنْجَلِــي ... ما أعظمك يا شرفاء ليبيا ، أقف لكم إجلالاً واحترما وأنتم تقودون معركتكم ضد هذا الطاغي المجنون ،هذا المستبد الذي أراد أن يجعل ليبيا ضيعه خاصة به ولأسرته ، انتفضتم بعد صبر دام أربعون سنة ، وقتال.. كر ... وفر لمدة ستة اشهر ،ورويتم أرض ليبيا بدمائكم الطاهرة الذكية ، أسال الله أن يتقبل شهدائكم ،وان يثبت أقدامكم وينصركم على من تلطخت يداه بدماء شعبه.
■· ثورتكم مدرسة لكل شعوب العالم ، أعتقد (عقيدكم) (المخبول) عندما حجب عنكم العلم والمعرفة ورضي لكم أن تغرقوا فى بحور الظلم والجهل بأنكم سوف تصيرون جهله وسيفعل بكم كما يفعل الراعي بالبعير ، قالها لكم بلا خجل يا (جرذان) (جهلة) ( كفار) وأمس خرج عليكم على قناة ليبيا (يبصق) على وجوهكم جميعاً ، (كعادته) في سابقة لم يسبقها عليها حاكم من قبل ، لأنه لم يتوقع أن تثوروا عليه وكيف تثور عليه وهو من وضعكم فى قمقم مظلم من أجل أن يحكمكم ، وها أنتم بثورتكم هذا تقدموا درس لكل طاغية بان الشعوب هي من تقرر مصيرها ، وصدق أب الثورين فى العالم (جيفارا) حينما قال "أنا لست محررا، المحررين لا وجود لهم، فالشعوب وحدها هي من تحرر نفسها".
■· لقد حررتم أنفسكم، من ظلم وظلام المخبول، وها هي نسائم الحرية تهب على ليبيا.





شهد أخير




■· وارغووا لم يحضر فى الوقت الذي حدده له المجلس ، عاقبوا من سمحوا له بالسفر إلى نيجيريا في منتصف الموسم.
■· مباراة الاتحاد ودية ، وتأتى ضمن تجهيز المريخ، لا أدرى لماذا تعطى الصفوة هذه المباراة أهمية أكثر من اللازم. 
■· يا الله يا كريم يا أول يا أخر يا مجيب يا فارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم فرج همي ويسر أمري وأرحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي وارزقني من حيث لا أحتسب يا رب العالمين.
■· أخيراً... إن من يعتقد أن نجم الثورة قد أفل فإما أن يكون خائنا أو متساقطا أو جبانا, فالثورة قوية كالفولاذ, حمراء كالجمر, باقية كالسنديان عميقة كحبنا الوحشي للوطن
:waba3din::waba3din::waba3din:
:zxcv3::zxcv3::zxcv3:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة د. نشات صفوة رائع ومبدع وكلامه منطقي جدا
تسلم سودان المريخ على جلب الروائع دي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلام رائع من المبدع دكتور نشأت نبيل 

*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*لافض فوك لقد افحمتهم واقحمتهم وتحديهم وليتهم يسمعون ويعرف هؤلاء الجرزان قدر انفسهم 
دائما الصفوة هم الافضل والاعلى 
فى الكلام 
فى الاخلاق 
فى العلم 
فى الكورة 
فى الكوماج 
نحن قوم لا توسط بيننا لنا           الصدر دون العالمين او القبر


*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تسلم يادكتور 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*سلمت يداك فعلاً مجتمع الصفوة
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اسلمو
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*نتمنى أن يستفيد الرجرجة من حروف الرائع د نشأت
دا لو كانو بفهمو أصلا[/url][url]&feature=share
                        	*

----------

